# Victoria bekam eine kleine Prinzessin



## Stefan102 (23 Feb. 2012)

​
Endlich ist es soweit: Die schwedische Prinzessin Victoria brachte ein Mädchen zur Welt.

Das lange Warten hat ein Ende: Um halb fünf Uhr früh wurde Schwedens Kronprinzessin Victoria Mutter eines Mädchens. Eine "sehr süße, kleine Prinzessin wurde geboren", sagte der sichtlich bewegte Vater, Prinz Daniel, während einer Pressekonferenz im Karolinska-Krankenhaus in Stockholm kurz nach der Geburt. Er sei überwältigt von dem Ereignis. 
(Quelle: kurier.at)


----------



## Max100 (23 Feb. 2012)

Na dann Glückwunsch Victoria und Daniel:thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (23 Feb. 2012)

Meinen Glückwunsch an die Eltern. Mögen noch viele Kinder folgen.


----------

